# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Zere benen en armen

## jovan

beste allemaal,

Ik ben lid geworden omdat ik net als zowat iedereen (zo lees ik toch) bij de dokter niet echt geholpen is.
Ik heb ook last van pijn in de benen maar ook in mijn armen, ik omschrijf het als spierpijn,
Je spieren lijken te verzuren, als ik lang zit bv op mijn werk, sorry zittend werk en ik kom van mijn stoel dan doet echt alles zeer.
Ik heb een goede stoel en mijn zit acher mijn bureau is ook correct.
Ik dacht zelf aan een slechte doorbloeding maar ik heb geen koude benen of voeten dus dat zal het niet zijn. 
Maar wat dan wel.

----------


## Agnes574

Kan een soort van zenuwbeknelling zijn, miss een probleempje met je ruggegraat... of een tekort aan Magnesium ... heb je al eens een Magnesium-supplement geprobeerd??
Promagnor bijv is vrij verkrijgbaar bij je apotheek en dat helpt erg goed tegen spierpijnen/spierkrampen/menstruatiepijnen ed.

Een bezoekje aan je huisarts kan ook geen kwaad  :Wink: 

Sterkte!!

----------


## Sefi

Ik zou de chiropractor eens bezoeken. Je klachten komen me erg bekend voor.

----------


## zimonzlot

in feite zijn mensen niet gebouwd om langdurig te gaan zitten en een statische houding aan te nemen zoals achter een computer. Waarschijnlijk vraag je teveel van de spieren en zijn de spieren te zwak om langdurig een bepaalde houding aan te nemen. Doe je aan sport?

----------

